# MAC Pro UK Price List



## miss_emc (Sep 24, 2006)

Price list for MAC Pro products available at the MAC Soho store only. Hope this helps!

Eyes
Eyeshadow Pro Palette Pans £7.50
Duo Lash Adhesive Black £3.00

Lips
Lipmix Tubes £7.00
Lipmix Compact £20.00
Lipmix Refill Set £7.00

Foundation
Full Coverage Foundation £20.00
Face & Body Foundation £23.00
Hyper Real SPF 15 FX £18.50
Studio Fix Pastels £19.00

Powder
Hyper Real Pressed Powder £16.00
Set Powder £15.00
Foundation Set Powder £13.50
Studio Finish Face Powder £13.00

Cheek
Powder Blush Pro Palette Pans £11.50
Sheertone Blush Pro Palette Pans £11.50
Sheertone Shimmer Blush Pro Palette Pans £11.50
Blushcreme Pro Palette Pans £11.50

Palettes
Pro Eyeshadow 4 Pan Palette £4.50
Pro Eyeshadow 15 Pan Palette £11.00
Pro Blush 6 Pan Palette £11.50

Multi Purpose
Cream Color Base £12.00
Chroma Cakes £18.00
Paint Sticks £14.00
Pro Gloss £10.50
Pigment £15.00
Metallic Pigment £15.00
Glitter £11.00
Pencils £8.00
Mixing Mediums £12.00
Gold Leaf (Real) 25 Sheets £42.00
Silver Leaf (Real) 25 Sheets £17.00
Gold Leaf (Imitation) 25 Sheets £12.50
Glycerine Spray £6

Brushes
#174 Large Angled Contour £59.00

Airbrushing & Equipment
Micronised Airbrush Formula £18.00
Airbrush Paint Waterbase £20.00
Airbrush Side Feed Gun £90.00
Airbrush Side Feed Cap Adapter £90.00
Airbrush Cleaner £17.00

Tools & Accessories
Makeup Briefcase £110.00
Makeup Knapsack £110.00
Tool Belt £30.00
Safety Scissors £22.00
Tweezers £19.00
Tweezer Pouch £8.00

Pro Sponges & Applicators
Angled Sponge £3.00
Bag of Wedge Sponges £2.50
Small Oval Sponge £3.00
Large Oval Sponge £4.50
Large Round Puff £3.00
Large Round Sponge £3.00
Round Rubber Stipple Sponge £1.00
Mascara Wands £4.50
Swabs £4.50

Containers
Empty Container .25oz (Pigment Pot) £1.50
Empty Container 1oz £2.00
Empty Container 3oz £2.50
Stackable Cap £1
Stackable Empty Container 5g £0.35p


----------

